# Virginia Beach



## bellabellacat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, I used to hunt mushrooms every spring growing up in Indiana but not in Virginia. Can anyone advise on where to hunt in Virginia? I see posts for the mountain areas and northern VA, but nothing around my area. Williamsburg looks promising but I never see any finds from there. Appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Hi there. I just moved down to Va Beach from upstate New York where I had some great spots. I still am not finding anyone posting local finds here for my area. Any luck since you put this message up?


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

I know for sure you can find them just west of Richmond but that’s bout 2 hours from you. James city county around Williamsburg andyorktown seem to have the right types of woods but I’ve never known anyone to hunt there


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

kevin t said:


> I know for sure you can find them just west of Richmond but that’s bout 2 hours from you. James city county around Williamsburg andyorktown seem to have the right types of woods but I’ve never known anyone to hunt there


Thanks Kevin.. I'm going to head out and take a peek next week and will report back here!


----------



## pathfinder2016 (Apr 3, 2016)

bellabellacat said:


> Hi, I used to hunt mushrooms every spring growing up in Indiana but not in Virginia. Can anyone advise on where to hunt in Virginia? I see posts for the mountain areas and northern VA, but nothing around my area. Williamsburg looks promising but I never see any finds from there. Appreciate any suggestions!


You need to head North. Go toward Williamsburg. Ive found morels in Williamsburg and surrounding areas. 
I also live here at the beach


----------



## Bobbi Jo S. (Apr 27, 2018)

pathfinder2016 said:


> You need to head North. Go toward Williamsburg. Ive found morels in Williamsburg and surrounding areas.
> I also live here at the beach


I’m in VB and heading towards Williamsburg and Richmond, any suggested spots?


----------



## Kdiesenb (Apr 26, 2018)

Good luck! Im checking a few spots just east of richmond today.


----------



## Bobbi Jo S. (Apr 27, 2018)

Kdiesenb said:


> Good luck! Im checking a few spots just east of richmond today.


Ty! Pls let me know if you find any! Good luck!


----------



## Bobbi Jo S. (Apr 27, 2018)

pathfinder2016 said:


> You need to head North. Go toward Williamsburg. Ive found morels in Williamsburg and surrounding areas.
> I also live here at the beach


Hi, whereabouts in Williamsburg?


----------



## Bobbi Jo S. (Apr 27, 2018)

Bobbi Jo S. said:


> Ty! Pls let me know if you find any! Good luck!





Kdiesenb said:


> Good luck! Im checking a few spots just east of richmond today.


Any luck?


----------



## Kdiesenb (Apr 26, 2018)

Not yet!


----------



## pathfinder2016 (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobbi Jo S. said:


> I’m in VB and heading towards Williamsburg and Richmond, any suggested spots?





gmichael7 said:


> Hi there. I just moved down to Va Beach from upstate New York where I had some great spots. I still am not finding anyone posting local finds here for my area. Any luck since you put this message up?


Not much to find at the beach. I’ve been going towards Fredericksburg Va. and finding them. Good luck


----------



## pathfinder2016 (Apr 3, 2016)

kevin t said:


> I know for sure you can find them just west of Richmond but that’s bout 2 hours from you. James city county around Williamsburg andyorktown seem to have the right types of woods but I’ve never known anyone to hunt there


----------



## pathfinder2016 (Apr 3, 2016)

Found in Yorktown


----------

